

Age Distribution on Social Networks and Communities - josephhardin
http://royal.pingdom.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/social-network-age-distribution-1024px.jpg

======
josephhardin
I thought this was interesting, figured maybe HN would want to see it if it
hadn't already done so before.

